# Excessive thirst?



## golcarlilly

Is anyone finding they are thirsty all the time? I am super thirsty all day long and have a dry mouth and am waking up in the night drinking water too which is not helping my three trips a night for a wee habit!!

I am going to mention it to the mw at my appt this lunchtime (first one) but just wondered if it was a problem for anyone else?


----------



## emmajane

Yeah I am having the same problem and I am really not a big drinker usually. I do know that you can get v thirsty with diabetes so I am a bit worried about that. :( I really hope it isn't that for both of us! I forgot to mention it to my Dr a couple of days ago so will be really keen to hear what yours says!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I read that is is only rarely a sign of gestational diabetes (although a common one for 'ordinary diabetes') but I am still a bit worried! I have read that thirst is a common problem in pg though so lets keep our fingers crossed! I will post later and let you know what she says


----------



## MishC

Yeah i'm drinking about 5 pints of water a day. The strange thing is i'm not going to the loo much which make me think i'm holding it somewhere. When i first found out i was pregnant i was back and for to the loo all day in work now i'm lucky if i go 3 times.

Ahh well never mind.


----------



## emmajane

golcarlilly said:


> I read that is is only rarely a sign of gestational diabetes (although a common one for 'ordinary diabetes') but I am still a bit worried! I have read that thirst is a common problem in pg though so lets keep our fingers crossed! I will post later and let you know what she says

Really? That is a relief. Yeah I'll def keep my fingers crossed for us all! Good luck later.


----------



## Kiddo

I've been more thirsty than normal too. I also read somewhere that it's a symptom of pg so I've not been too worried.


----------



## Carlz

Im very thirsty and dont usually drink very much but seem to be getting alot of apple juice down me


----------



## golcarlilly

MW confirmed that it is nothing to worry about and perfectly normal due to your bodies increased requirements, I also found the following:

During pregnancy, you need extra water because of the extra calories that you are consuming and the additional blood that is being produced. Water is used to make plasma, which is essential for making the 45% increase in blood you and your baby will need. It also helps make the amniotic fluid that cushions and surrounds your baby. 

Good old H2O also can serve as a miracle elixir of sorts, helping to alleviate numerous discomforts. Sounds impossible, but you may feel better during your pregnancy by drinking more water. Drinking more water can ease some of the common discomforts that women experience during pregnancy-including headache, constipation, hemorrhoids, uterine cramping, heartburn, nausea, and bladder infections. Strange as it might seem, the more water you drink, the less likely that you'll retain that water. (That's great news if you're plagued by pudgy fingers and swollen ankles!) 

Pregnant women should consume a minimum of 8 - 12 cups of water each day. Drinking water is the best way to meet the body's fluid needs. However, other food sources can be used to help supplement, such as fruit and vegetable juices, milk, and soup. Do not use tea, coffee, and soda to hydrate your body. They contain sodium and caffeine that can have a diuretic effect. This will then increase your water need. 

Thirst is not a good indicator of water need. An easy test to see if you are drinking enough water is to check the color of your urine. Dark yellow urine should only be noticed with the first urination of the morning. The rest of the day your urine color should be pale yellow to clear in color. If not, then drink up!


----------



## Aunty E

Oh, I've been resisting the urge to drink tons of water. But I have been really really thirsty, especially today.


----------



## golcarlilly

Aunty E said:


> Oh, I've been resisting the urge to drink tons of water. But I have been really really thirsty, especially today.

Resist no more!!!


----------



## nobby'swife

I've been drinking more, but i've gone of coffee, which i can't resist in a morning, i've been drinking alot of orange juice xx


----------



## Vici

Thanks for that info hun. I know my book saysy to drink lots, so i've been getting it down me :D


----------



## twinmami07

I've been really thirsty too. I always drink mineral water, but for the first time i've actually been enjoying the taste, which is so weird :blush: Didn't even realise water had much of a taste until now, but i love it and can't get enough at the mo :wacko:


----------



## Kiddo

Carlz said:


> Im very thirsty and dont usually drink very much but seem to be getting alot of apple juice down me

I've taken a real notion to apple juice too, something I never drank much of before but now I always have to have a carton in the fridge.


----------



## dizzy duck

I wasn't really thirsty till about 4 weeks ago and now I drink so much, I never used to drink a lot even though I have kidney problems. Im loving Im loving white grape and peach juice at the moment and can't get enough of it. Take care :hugs: XX


----------



## twinmami07

dizzy duck said:


> Im loving Im loving white grape and peach juice at the moment and can't get enough of it. Take care :hugs: XX

Is that the welches one~? I love it!!


----------



## emmajane

Thankyou. I was so worried about it. I will worry no more - at least until the GT test!! :)


----------



## orange-sox

I wish I could quench my thirst :cry:

I can barely keep any water down... i have found some ice lollys made of fresh orange juice in tesco that i can keep a few of down at night, so at least i'm getting some fruit in with that too!


----------



## golcarlilly

orange-sox said:


> I wish I could quench my thirst :cry:
> 
> I can barely keep any water down... i have found some ice lollys made of fresh orange juice in tesco that i can keep a few of down at night, so at least i'm getting some fruit in with that too!


I love ice lollies too! are you still being sick loads hun?


----------



## orange-sox

golcarlilly said:


> I love ice lollies too! are you still being sick loads hun?

Yeah :( Tonnes and tonnes, went to docs today and told her all about how I feel, and she said "Well you don't look dehydrated, but I suppose you could do a sample for testing if you think you need to".... 

Errr well yes, I'm sat in front of you crying coz I'm dehydrated, can't keep any fluid down, have a constant headache, and had to sit on the floor in tesco coz I went dizzy! 

Meh, my NHS trust suck... I've had to request a referral to midwife again, I'm almost in 2nd tri and still haven't been seen or scanned :cry:


----------



## Tam

It is actaully a very common symptom......I too get this at times and have taken a real liking to water!!.......Could it get more boring? lol 

Orange-Sox, how did your results come back for dehydration? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah I keep drinking water too, normally I hate it!!


----------



## orange-sox

Tam said:


> Orange-Sox, how did your results come back for dehydration? x



Doctor just rang me actually! Wants me to take in another sample tomorrow, and have some blood tests done, said I was just on the cusp of being hospitalized and that if anything changes before I see her in the morning to go straight to hospital... oh that's not paniced me has it! :dohh:


----------



## rooneylt

I am drinking over 4 litres a day to quench my thirst which seems ridiculous. Not going to the loo much more either! I usually drink about 3 litres in line wih exercise and appx calorie intake but i am not exercising so intensely or for as long now so even though pregnancy requires more water, surely not that much more especially at only 7 weeks... And of coirse there is no-one to ask as don't have a midwife appt until 9 weeks and can't go to the doctor to complain of drinking water. It sounds absurd!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh this reminds me of my pregnancy LOL!! don't worry the excessive thirst does go off, it is apparently just cos you need to create your amniotic fluid and extra blood :)


----------



## JayceAnona

Bumping this thread...

I'm thirsty nearly ALL the time...having a cold glass of water or milk has never felt so great. It's so weird, but I'm glad I found this thread to see that this is fairly normal.


----------



## Pocketmonster

Just wanted to bump this again...my thirst has been insane...

Me and ice cold water are all over each other ha ha!!! x x


----------



## Sini

Night time I drink like a camel and end up going toilet waaaay too many times :(


----------



## mumnbean

I'm feeling soooo thirsty too!!!

I'm still worried about overdoing it though, because after I had my LO I overdosed on water... I was drinking nearly 5-6L a day and still always felt dry!!! I retained it, it made my BP skyrocket and I left hospital as heavy as when I was pregnant at full term!

When I forced myself to drink no more than 1 litre a day I lost 16kg in 3 days. All just water, and my BP returned to normal and feet stopped swelling.

I would suggest at least keeping an eye on the amount you have and not go over 2 litres, no matter how thirsty!


----------



## hopeforamirac

drinking atleast a litre of water a day here hope it doesnt last to long :haha:


----------



## Pocketmonster

I know I constantly have a dry mouth and wondering where my drink is! It's insane!

Will try and restrict to no more than 2 litres but think I'm going slightly over that already!!!! Aaahhhhhhh


----------



## angela36

Bump*** 

I should just hook a water hose to my mouth. I am constantly thirsty. It's so ridiculous! :)


----------



## Whitbit22

MishC said:


> Yeah i'm drinking about 5 pints of water a day. The strange thing is i'm not going to the loo much which make me think i'm holding it somewhere. When i first found out i was pregnant i was back and for to the loo all day in work now i'm lucky if i go 3 times.
> 
> Ahh well never mind.

I'm the same thirsty a lot but not putting it out anywhere. I think I must be retaining water.. would explain the bloating. Trying to keep down the salt intake but sometimes salty foods are what I can stomach.


----------



## Kita

Me and Ice water = bff's! 

I swear I have taken all of the bottled water we had in the house and thrown it in the freezer for an hour just to get it REALLY cold with some ice crystals in there. About a week ago it was worse, I just had to keep drinking and drinking and drinking to the point that my stomach was swooshing around :sick: gross! Now, the colder the water, the better because the feeling of MS or being too full, is warm and sickening so I need the cold to counteract it. And if I want a drink with some flavor, the only other thing I drink is apple juice. yum! Occasionally I will take a sip of a soda, juice, tea or coffee but never a whole cup.. My two staples are water and apple juice.


----------



## Whitbit22

I hate that full feeling from water! I normally never drank much with a meal before but now I guzzle it after and just feel so full and sick lol


----------



## lalitas charm

When I was pregnant with DD I would drink litre after litre of water, there was never a time when I wouldn't have a drink handy. Overnight I'd have a 1.5 litre jug of water beside the bed and I'd drink that during the night. I retained that as well which was a bit of a nightmare and I gained 6stones while pregnant!! :shock: it was awful!! BUT I lost all the weight in about 5 months which was brilliant. It was great for the first month post partum as I'd weigh myself every day and be 2-3lbs lighter every day!! 

Thankfully this time I'm not as thirsty thank goodness!!


----------



## BabyKey

I was just telling SH last night that I am constantly thirsty. I drink a lot of water all day long and wake up in the middle of the night feeling like its been a week since I had any.


----------



## em1021

yes! omg i keep water with me at ALL times, in the middle of the night i drink a glass and all day i drink non stop!


----------



## no drama mama

I've been really thirsty too. Right now I'm on a grape juice/selter water mix - it's delicious! And this getting up in the middle of the night to pee every single night is for the birds. Oddly enough, I'm completely off tea. My DH always teases me that if tea didn't exist, I wouldn't survive. It's kind of a bummer but what the baby wants, the baby gets ;)


----------



## intravenus

oh my god! This is me all over. Since Monday i have been drinking water like it was going out of fashion. Today so far I've had 3pints of water 3 glasses of water and a decaff tea. I dont think i chad this with either of my other pregnancies. I'm hoping this is a good sign that this one will stick;)


----------



## 143Mom

Hello Everyone,
This is my fisrt time posting anything on here so bare with me while I adjust. 

My hubs and I have been TTC since last November and have lost one. I am 5 DPO and can not stop drinking a water and peeing 24/7 with a slight head ache. I have two boys 8 and 6 and do not remember what it felt like in the early stages. I also know it is too early to test and maybe I am just too excited and making a a fuss for no reason.

Did anyone else have extreme thirst this early?

Thanks, 
143Mom


----------



## themarshas

143Mom said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This is my fisrt time posting anything on here so bare with me while I adjust.
> 
> My hubs and I have been TTC since last November and have lost one. I am 5 DPO and can not stop drinking a water and peeing 24/7 with a slight head ache. I have two boys 8 and 6 and do not remember what it felt like in the early stages. I also know it is too early to test and maybe I am just too excited and making a a fuss for no reason.
> 
> Did anyone else have extreme thirst this early?
> 
> Thanks,
> 143Mom

I noticed that I was very thirsty all the time at about 6DPO, the day before I noticed my impantation bleed start, so It could be sign. I'm still thirsty all the time and expect it to stay that way throughout pregnancy. Bonus is that my skin and hair look healthier already :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

I am constantly thirsty this time round, i wasn't with DS until around 14 weeks when i had undiagnosed gestational diabetes. Despite my thirst i can't get referred for a glucose tolerance test until i'm 16 weeks.. so i'm hoping the thirst is just pregnancy related lol.. though it seems very common!


----------



## 143Mom

Thanks for the heads up and congrats on the BFP...I feel like I am going insane. I know I should now better and just let nature run its course but its the longest two week wait ever and I feel like I am over thiniking things FXD that I am right!!! When are you due?


----------

